# It finally happened *pics :D*



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Our little Anya must have showed in her second week, because although she started showing Monday last week, she had her little darling babies last night.  The first one arrived roughly at 2am. They were 14, culled down to 11 a few minutes ago, because I could tell that two of them were males and one was a runt. I don't want too many males and as Anya is very trusting of me, I figured I'd rather do it now. Anyway, not discussing that here, but the wonderfulness that is the babies! They are the cutest things ever!

Anya is doing a wonderful job; all of them are fed and kept warm and she's happily cuddling up there, or nomming on her food. For some reason she built a massive nest but then decided to keep the babies under the water bottle instead. She's a cutie, and so is this first litter of hers. Still don't know who the father is, as I bought her pregnant (she started showing the day after I bought her - silly girl), so I'm a bit excited.

Also, Tara finally started showing a few days ago and should give birth around Wednesday according to our calculations (finally one that we know the father of and the time when they were put together). She's been building a nest for a week and is a bit more skittish lately, which I think is fair enough considering this is her first litter. Is there anything I can do to make her less skittish, as it's def. something that is due to the pregnancy..? 

Pictures will hopefully come soon enough; my camera is being silly. Just thought I'd share the happy news.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hooray! Cannot wait for pics!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gratz! I love new babies!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Very recently born:









Anya (and Tara) both seem to love the camera. It freaks me out slightly.  









Day 1

















Day 1 black/brown eyed pinkies :3









Day 1 pink eyed pinkies ^^

















Day 2

























Tara had her litter today  It's 6 tiny ones, clearly a darker pink than Anya's litters.









There's five black/brown eyed ones and one who looks pink eyed in the picture; however, in real life her eyes shine through the eyelids quite vividly compared to Anya's litter. Could she be ruby eyed?


----------

